# Type B units in Existing Building



## Mech (Aug 21, 2014)

2009 IBC

2012 IBC Chapter 11

2012 IBC sections referenced by Chapter 11 (including section 3411)

2009 ICC A117.1

*2012 IBC 3411.8.9 Type B dwelling or sleeping units.*

 Where four or more Group I-1, I-2, R-1, R-2, R-3 or R-4 _dwelling _or _ sleeping units _are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 for _ Type B units  _apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added. Where Group I-1,  I-2, R-1, R-2, R-3 or R-4 _dwelling _or _sleeping units _are being  altered and where the work area is greater than 50 percent of the aggregate  area of the building, the requirements of Section 1107 for _Type B units _ apply only to the quantity of the spaces being altered.

What happens when Group R-2 dwelling units are being altered and the work area is less than 50% of the aggregate area of the building?  Type B units are not required at all?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Aug 21, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC2012 IBC Chapter 11 and any sections referenced by Chapter 11 (which includes 3411)
> 
> 2009 ICC A117.1
> 
> ...


Correct, unless required by other requirements, like money provided by public sources.


----------



## JBI (Aug 21, 2014)

The 50% aggregate area in Chapter 34 was a way to identify 'level 3 alterations' before the EBC (and the work area method) was drafted.

BTW, the text of that section on the ICC website is a bit shorter...

_*3411.8.9 Type B dwelling or sleeping units.*__ Where four or more Group I-1, I-2, R-1, R-2, R-3 or R-4 dwelling or sleeping units are being added, the requirements of __Section 1107__ for Type B units apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added._

Is the second part a California amendment?

Also in the 2009 IBC:

*3411.6 Alterations.* A building, facility or element that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 of this code and ICC A117.1, unless _technically infeasible_. Where compliance with this section is _technically infeasible_, the _alteration_ shall provide access to the maximum extent technically feasible.

*Exceptions:*

1. The altered element or space is not required to be on an _accessible_ route, unless required by Section 3411.7.2. _Accessible_ _means of egress_ required by Chapter 10 are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.3. The _alteration_ to Type A individually owned _dwelling_ units within a Group R-2 occupancy shall meet the provision for a Type B _dwelling_ unit and shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 and ICC A117.1.*3411.7 Alterations affecting an area containing a primary function.* Where an _alteration_ affects the accessibility to, or contains an area of _primary function_, the route to the _primary function_ area shall be _accessible_. The _accessible_ route to the _primary function_ area shall include toilet facilities or drinking fountains serving the area of _primary function_.

*Exceptions:*

1. The costs of providing the _accessible_ route are not required to exceed 20 percent of the costs of the _alterations_ affecting the area of _primary function_.2. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ limited solely to windows, hardware, operating controls, electrical outlets and signs.3. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ limited solely to mechanical systems, electrical systems, installation or _alteration_ of fire protection systems and abatement of hazardous materials.4. This provision does not apply to _alterations_ undertaken for the primary purpose of increasing the accessibility of an existing building, facility or element.


----------



## Mech (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.

JBI - I listed the 2012 IBC version of 3411.8.9.  PA adopted 2012 IBC Chapter 11, which references section 3411; I must follow the 2012 version of section 3411.  I edited my OP to make this a bit more clear.


----------



## Mech (Aug 22, 2014)

If the entire renovation process is performed under two or more sets of permits to keep the work area below 50% of the aggregate building area each time, are Type B units required?

I am still working my way through the "new to me" accessibility codes.


----------



## Mech (Aug 22, 2014)

> If the entire renovation process is performed under two or more sets of  permits to keep the work area below 50% of the aggregate building area  each time, are Type B units required?


Worded another way - can the majority (more than 50%) of a building be renovated under separate permits to keep the work area below 50% of the aggregate building area and not require Type B units?


----------

